# Java sequence generator



## Boe (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello everyone. I am not trying to get someone to do my homework for me but I am stuck on a program. I dont know if you are familiar with the "fibonacci generator". The first two nubers of the sequence are 1. The third number it always the sum of the prior two numbers. the third number is the sum of 1 and 1. third number = 2. the fourth number is the some of the 2nd and 3rd digit. the seguence reads as follows... 1,1,2,3,5,8,13,21.... so on. anyways, I need to write a generator to figure out this sequence so when a user enters a digit number, like the 16 fib number, then generator will tell the user what the actual number is.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Boe,



> *
> // Fibonacci generator
> // fill an array of 500 fibonacci numbers
> //
> ...


----------



## Boe (Sep 10, 2004)

Alright thanks. I did finally figure it out yesterday, but your help is most appreciated.


----------

